# 2015 Cruze RS Plus at SEMA



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The lighting makes the chrome around the grille area disappear some. Kinda make it a lot better IMHO. Lower half is still not growing on me.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Other than the stripes and the color I have no idea what the 'plus' is for. Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Viridian said:


> Other than the stripes and the color I have no idea what the 'plus' is for. Lol


Stripes, and a limited color possibly. Z spec grille became a package with a trunk lip spoiler.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Viridian said:


> So Chevy just posted this on their facebook page. What do you all think?


IS this going to actually reach dealer lots?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> IS this going to actually reach dealer lots?


Kinda like these?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Prooobbbabbllyy not :/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Those drilled rotors are kinda sexy tho on the red..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The "plus" is a modified lower skirt and spoiler relative to the standard RS package. Supposedly GM put a performance tune on it as well. I really wish more concept/show cars would make it to dealership lots. This goes for all the car makers.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> The "plus" is a modified lower skirt and spoiler relative to the standard RS package. Supposedly GM put a performance tune on it as well. I really wish more concept/show cars would make it to dealership lots. This goes for all the car makers.


What's the point of building these cars if there never going to reach dealer lots?

It has to cost quite a bit to build just a few show cars.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> What's the point of building these cars if there never going to reach dealer lots?
> 
> It has to cost quite a bit to build just a few show cars.


Marketing. You're wanting it to happen for real, right? That's what they want.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I do like the bumper but for some reason I keep on thinking of the Crysler 200 when I look at it. 

I wonder if they made any modifications to the bumper as well


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

to be honest a show car like that only costs them 20-40k more then the base model. A good friend and neighbor of mine Keith Losier used to build these cars for GM for a lot of the big auto shows such as SEMA. Keith and his eagle talon used to clean up the best of show awards.... I think the last car he did for GM though was the Saturn sky wide body.... Havent heard any more than that from him in quite a bit

Heres a pic of one of his show cars


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I'd actually buy it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> What's the point of building these cars if there never going to reach dealer lots?
> 
> It has to cost quite a bit to build just a few show cars.


Advertising to the media. Get the media excited and then hope that excitement follows over to the non-enhance cars.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Viridian said:


> What do you all think?


Love the color and would have chosen it in a heartbeat had it been available on my 2014 RS. Perhaps a repaint will be in order somewhere down the road.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> What's the point of building these cars if there never going to reach dealer lots?


The new 2015 Cruze schnoz was basically lifted from last year's SEMA Cruze.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Kinda like these?




Love that brown one minus the stripe.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Let's just remember what happens to concepts when they go into production...


----------

